# Passports!!!



## twinkly (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi , don't know if anyone can help, we went to court yesterday and got the adoption order for our beautiful DD   . We want to apply for her first passport, do we need to wait for the adoption certificate, or can we apply with the adoption order We go away 23rd june so need to get it sorted....hope we don't have to wait for certificate as they said 6-8 weeks and will be cutting it VV fine.  Anyone else had to do this
Thanks all
love Twinkly xx


----------



## jitterbug (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Twinkly

Congratulations!

I am almost sure you have to wait for the long version of the certificate.

Ours arrived within 2 weeks after phoning for it though so maybe they quote the 6 - 8 weeks to be on the safe side..... The short version was really quick too.

I hope that helps.

x


----------

